# Late August Bristol Drinks



## Isambard (Jul 2, 2009)

OK, booked a seat ye old hay waggon the other day and probably coming up from Somerset to that there Bristol as well. 

Urban drinkies on 28th or 29th August?
Usual routine and not too upset if it decends into mayhem.


----------



## strung out (Jul 2, 2009)

i expect so


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 2, 2009)

I think I'm already doing something that weekend _(-is it the Bank Holiday?)_, but if not, then yeah.  Probably.


----------



## Geri (Jul 2, 2009)

I doubt I will come, I am boycotting The Bell.

Edit - that sounds a bit churlish, I'm sure I will see you somewhere else!


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 2, 2009)

^I've forgotten why.^

Something to do with a disputed bill, wasn't it?...


----------



## Geri (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah, she quibbled over our order and made us pay again for something she forgot, then acted as if she couldn't have possibly got it wrong. A £2.50 portion of fried potatoes. And their drinks prices are a rip off.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 2, 2009)

I think we're here


----------



## Isambard (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll have to pinch your chips elsewhere then Geri.


----------



## Geri (Jul 2, 2009)

The Queens Head in Eastville has been done out! It has wooden floors now.


----------



## hermitical (Jul 2, 2009)

first the Greenbank, now the Queen's Head and I've heard the Old Stillage in Redfield is changing.....it's creeping up on us


----------



## big eejit (Jul 3, 2009)

I've not been to an Urban Bristol drinking event, but if you're avoiding the Bell, could I suggest the Cotham Porter Stores. Great pub, very friendly landlord and very fair prices. Especially if you're drinking cider.


----------



## Geri (Jul 3, 2009)

hermitical said:


> first the Greenbank, now the Queen's Head and I've heard the Old Stillage in Redfield is changing.....it's creeping up on us



The Queens Head is still cheap though.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 3, 2009)

big eejit said:


> the Cotham Porter Stores.


----------



## Isambard (Jul 3, 2009)

It's awful when you can see pub gentrification moving through the area.
I thought it would never happen on my street but one ex boozer of mine is now a tapas lounge and one is an upmarket Thai bistro.


----------



## hermitical (Jul 3, 2009)

Geri said:


> The Queens Head is still cheap though.



yeah, wish they sold some nicer stuff though 

it was nice drinking Budvard Dark and wheat beer in the Greenbank


----------



## Geri (Jul 4, 2009)

I tend to avoid drinking that kind of thing when I am out. It can end up being messy.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 4, 2009)

Cotham Porter Stores is currently selling rough cider for £1.55 a pint.


----------



## Isambard (Jul 4, 2009)

Geri said:


> I tend to avoid drinking that kind of thing when I am out. It can end up being messy.



About 80 cents a half litre in a local pub in Czech Republic thought most of the dark Budvar only gets sold in the posher pubs. I always ask for dark beer but most of the time you can't.

Now rough cider at 1.55 a pint sounds like my kind of Bristol pub!


----------



## hermitical (Jul 4, 2009)

they have a couple of nice Czech/Bohemian dark beers in the local Tesco - v nice!


----------



## hermitical (Jul 4, 2009)

Geri said:


> I tend to avoid drinking that kind of thing when I am out. It can end up being messy.





I can only handle a few so I like to enjoy them!


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 12, 2009)

Thatchers was £1.55 a pint at the Mardyke on Hotwell Rd last summer, you can still find bargains on occasion.


----------



## strung out (Jul 12, 2009)

yeah, the mardyke is one of the cheapest pubs about i'm sure of it. pretty sure i was drinking doubles and mixer for £2 last year there


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 12, 2009)

Ffs ppl.....that's when the Beer Festival is on here and some kinda welsh meet is happening! 
I wanted to come. Poo.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 12, 2009)

strung_out said:


> yeah, the mardyke is one of the cheapest pubs about i'm sure of it. pretty sure i was drinking doubles and mixer for £2 last year there



Surprising isn't it, especially in that area.


----------



## Isambard (Jul 27, 2009)

So shall we start a poll kids, getting closer now.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 30, 2009)

damn.  not here that weekend.


----------



## strung out (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Isambard (Aug 11, 2009)

Right, Saturday 29th August!  Where to?


----------



## Isambard (Aug 25, 2009)

Well I'm in deepest Somerset now, here be dragons. 
Any final decision for a pub on Saturday?
Anywhere cheap and cheerful, I'm easy.


----------



## strung out (Aug 25, 2009)

i'll be there if i'm not camping in a field.


----------



## Isambard (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## Jenerys (Aug 25, 2009)

Bugger, would have been nice to meet some more South Westerly Urbs, but I'm in London on 29th August. 

Next time


----------



## Isambard (Aug 25, 2009)

Suggestion we  go to the Canteen place first for a bit of dinner like.
Any takers?


----------



## wiskey (Aug 26, 2009)

Bugger I thought this was on the Friday, we're away Saturday


----------



## Isambard (Aug 28, 2009)

Any decision on a venue folks, tis 24 hours to go.
I know we're relaxed but not THAT relaxed surely? 

Never know when the cider mill a turning keeps the interweb online down here in Somerset. 
If not on here, let us know on an SMS hey, plenty of the crew have my local number.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 28, 2009)

You should go The Hillgrove. Now opens until 1am Fri and Sat, I think.


----------



## Isambard (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah, know that pub.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 3, 2009)

so what happened?


----------



## Jenerys (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, what happened?


----------



## strung out (Sep 3, 2009)

not sure, wasn't here. i wonder what happened.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 3, 2009)

We must get better at this.


----------

